# Does everything here have to be listed on eBay?



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Does everything here have to be listed on eBay, as opposed to just being for sale to tivocommunity members? I have some Tivo things I'd like to post, but I'd prefer to avoid eBay, just less hassle.
If not in this forum, I looked for a regular "for sale" forum, but this is the only one I found that was close...
thanks


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

The Buyer/Seller sub-forum of this forum would be a good place for non-Ebay items.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

eherberg said:


> The Buyer/Seller sub-forum of this forum would be a good place for non-Ebay items.


okay, thanks


----------

